

Why/How Wall St. Programmers Earn Top Salaries (Follow-Up) - msredmond
http://adtmag.com/articles/2011/07/29/why-hft-programmers-earn-top-salaries.aspx

======
glimcat
Quick peeve: these are not programmers. These are computer scientists and
applied mathematicians in the area of high-volume finance who happen to write
code. They are being paid to write cutting-edge algorithms which are optimized
in the extreme because it gives people who are playing with huge sums of money
an edge in their ongoing tech war with their competition.

------
msredmond
We got so much interest in our "What do the highest-paid programmer's make?"
article <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2592671> ($400K for a former HFT
dev) we wrote this follow-up with a deeper look inside the industry, languages
and tools used, etc.

